# Windsheim - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 3
Bad Windsheim ist einmal im Jahr eine wichtige Anlaufstelle zum Malen.
Es gibt dort ein Freilandmuseum auf einem riesigen Areal mit Exponaten
aus dem Bereich Franken. Franken ist auch bekannt für seine schönen
Fachwerkhäuser. Dieses Haus stand in einem Hopfenanbaugebiet und
hat im Dachbereich noch Lüftungsfenster, im Hof war eine Schmiede.

Bad Windsheim is once a year, an important point to paint. There is an 
open air museum on a huge area with exhibits from the field francs. 
Franc is also known for its beautiful Timbered houses. This house stood 
in a hop-growing region and has in the roof area nor ventilation window 
in the courtyard was a blacksmith.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love the detail of your work. It’s wonderful.
ch Liebe zum Detail Ihrer Arbeit. Es ist wunderbar.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Do you use pencil for the detail? I like your style.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you for your visit and comments!



Oregon Artist said:


> Do you use pencil for the detail?


For the preliminary drawing pencil and the details only now and watercolor pencils.

Ernst


----------

